# Pine pollen. Any actual studies out there?



## RobertPaulsen (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm getting sick of hippies banging on about pine pollen all over the internet. These people spew rhetoric and recycle the sales patter of the websites they buy the stuff off, but there's no hard evidence anywhere I can find. I've tried the stuff, and it did make me feel more energetic, but I nave gave it a long enough shot to see if the promised testosterone boosting effects were BS or not. Does anyone know of a decent double-blind study into the effects of pine pollen on testosterone? If it works, great. If not, there are some hippies on Youtube about to get a reality check.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't say I've heard of it mate.


----------



## RobertPaulsen (Aug 4, 2012)

It's simply polen from the pine tree. If you believe the claims made for it, it can increase your testosterone, and makes you bulletproof or invisible depending on which you'd prefer. Though, if you are going to hang out in the womens showers, it's better to be both.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It's prolly been shown to be effective in a small study, but it may actually work. But if it does, Pharma will take over, or the FDA will prove it's bad for you.

I'll bet there are loads of stuff in the world, that can do all sorts of great things, & really work. But we'll never get it.

I mean look at how 'they' are always trying to disprove TCM, which has been around for 1000's of years.

And lets not mention Cold Fusion!!


----------



## banter69 (May 30, 2012)

im interested in this stuff as well, did anyone trial it? seen it on ebay but its from china which sounds a bit shady, its fairly cheap from hybrid herbs in the uk


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Can't say I've heard of it mate.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Increases the 'load' as well doesn't it?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

the last pollen i had defo didnt make me more energetic! :lol:


----------

